

The details of how Tumblr built its data firehose - bproper
http://derekg.org/post/21776647775/blake-matheny-tumblr-firehose-the-gory-details

======
FreshCode
Why can't I scroll down on this post in Chrome or Firefox?

~~~
d0mine
It works for me in Firefox, Chrome, and Safari

The last sentence is "Blake is the special unicorn"

